# Just got a Net Gear box



## Big Don (Feb 25, 2014)

A square hockey puckish sized box sits atop my piano now. It is connected to my router with wifi and to my TV with an HDMI cable. Netflix, Hulu, Youtube, pandora all at my beck and call. I got it last night, and it hooked up really easily, then, took a seeming eternity to update it's software. The remote is almost a smaller twin of my DirecTV remote, with the added bonus: When you flip it over there is a full QWERTY keyboard on the back. I'm loving it so far. Watching shows from last season that I missed watching and from years ago that I just missed.
Beautiful picture, Amazon had it for less than HALF of what Wal Mart wanted for it and with my Prime account I got it in 2 days, almost instant gratification...


----------

